# 90 Gallon F/W Planted Co2 injected



## Ajaxandrew (Jan 8, 2015)

Still a work in progress.

Fluval Fx6
Vortech MP40WQD
2x Kessil A360WE
4xT5 HO
Jebao DP4 Doser dosing NPK + trace + Iron
Airgas Dual Stage regulator on a 20lb tank
Apex Lite
Flourite Substrate w Topsoil


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Nice tank. 

Light is not too strong for you?


----------

